# My hammer



## reef2go (Oct 25, 2012)

This is my new hammer head


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

reef2go said:


> This is my new hammer head


That is a nice hammer, let me know when U have a head to sell


----------



## darryl_v (Aug 26, 2011)

explor3r said:


> That is a nice hammer, let me know when U have a head to sell


Definitely a nice one....wall hammer though i bet. All the nice ones seem to be wall hammers.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

what lights it is under?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Reef2go got first dibs on my hammers but if he doesn't take it ill post it up


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Beauty. That's a really nice piece. I'd love to know who imported that one.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

They have three large colonies of this s at the bigals in Whitby for 80.00 each.. Its killing me because im broke due to Christmas  and everywhere else they are more then double the price.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

I was just at that bigals, sad the hammer corals are all dying off with brown jelly. And they don't know why its happening, well maybe if they weren't touching the bubble coral on one side and the elegance corals on the other side.. Idiots, makes me sad.. But I did get a nice frogspawn frag while there for dirt cheap and its nice and healthy. Deep purple with blue tips for 10.00 and the single head is about 3 inch diameter deflated and 6 inches inflated. I try to buy some good stuff from there as I have no options near by, but if I did I wouldn't go there anymore.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Nice Hammer.*

Drool......  Nice hammer.

As for Brown Jelly.....from my experience (limited).....flow is key. all it takes is for food, detritus etc...to start rotting on the coral...and it's downhill from there. Flow helps remove particles that may stagnate. I occasionally Turkey Baster Euphyllia for that reason alone to be sure.


----------

